# Caption This Picture



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*You know how I like it Johnny ! ! !

I like it big, red and all over my fries.*


----------



## Riggs (May 30, 2003)

There is something in your teeth, let me get it for you!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey, I said 'no tongues', Mr. Kerry!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

dcs2244 @ 7/7/2004 10:14:11 AM said:


> Hey, I said 'no tongues', Mr. Kerry!


But just think of the press coverage we would get, we could wrap up the liberal vote by a landslide and this will show them that we support that gay rights movement, you know the same sex marriages and all. Come on just a lil slip....


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

it's not you it's me


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

"Don't worry Senator Kerry, you won't single-handedly lose this election... we'll lose it together"


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

"Mr. Kerry is that a dangling Chad, or are you happy to see me?"


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Are you lonesome tonight............


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

"Checks in the mail buddy."


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

"She is upstairs in the master bedroom, don't worry I have her tied and gagged. Trojans and apple scent lube are in the draw on the right and if you want to get real crazy Mr. Clinton left his cell number by the phone."


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Remember,

our first cabinet appointment is Hunter as Attorney General!!!!


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

check out drudgereport.com.....apparently JohnnyK and JohnnyE are getting a "little closer" :roll:


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

_Sorry, I couldn't resist._
How about these 2 captions.....
*"....your Frenchness is so attractive!"*
or
*"Big party at my place across the river tonight. You can catch a ride with Teddy Kennedy. Here are the car keys and $20 for a bottle of scotch."*

Yeah, Hunter would make a good Minister Of Dis-Information. At least he wouldn't be deleting posts and not owning up to it. You know who you are............


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Did you bring the binaca???


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

"Oh Johnny, about five inches lower and you will have your answer"


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Southside @ Fri 09 Jul said:


> "Oh Johnny, about five inches lower and you will have your answer"


You know we can get a marriage license in my state as well! :L:


----------

